# Cpt 99024



## TMStephenson (Aug 17, 2011)

If a patient comes in during her post operative period, she sees the nurse for wound check, bandage changes etc....can the nurse utilize CPT 99024 or is this a physician only code?  Does anyone have any documentation regarding this or perhaps a website that will say one way or the other?

Any help you can give would be appreciated.  Thank you.
Toni


----------



## bonzaibex (Aug 17, 2011)

99024 is a no-charge post op visit, and you can use it any way you like.  At least I assume you are posting it for tracking purposes only & not actually expecting any reimbursement $$ from anyone.  We post this code all the time but never bill it to insurance carriers.  I use it for physicians, mid-levels, and nurses alike.  It all depends on what your particular practice wants to track, I guess.

Becky, CPC


----------

